# Pedal choice after ankle fusion?



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

About three years ago I totaled my ankle and three surgeries later I have a fusion of the talus and navicular plus some extraneous hardware. 
I tried my Time Atacs on my mtn. bike and decided I didn't like falling over because I can't twist my foot out. So I've switched to platforms pretty much exclusively for trails and dirt jumping (yeah, it's weird I can jump, ride whatever as long as I don't slam my foot down riding is better than walking). 
But...I just built myself a roadbike (would like to run them on mellow trails too) and put my Times on and am still not really digging the feeling of not being able to unclip decently, I can unclip twisting my heel in rather than out.

So anyone else have a fused ankle and running clipless pedals? If so, what kind? Was thinking the Shimano multi-release cleats might be better. Just used to hate SPD's though


----------



## Dose (Apr 19, 2009)

No fused ankle but 15 years ago I had to have a microfracture repair on my talus. I still don't like clipless because of the surgery. I use mountain bike SPD's on my road bike and reluctantly for light xc riding. They seem to release the easiest. However, 90% of my mountain biking I use platforms. I am so used to them now that I actually prefer them even for xc. It's nice to be able to ditch the bike and not worry about my ankle at all. Nothing wrong with flats. They DH and jump better anyway. Good luck with the ankle. I have a friend who had something similar done. He still skateboards almost everyday. Can't bend the ankle for the ollie though (He doesn't seem to care).


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I've been riding around town with my Times on but it's just not a good feeling with those pedals. I think for mtn. I'm sticking with flats, just need to get new bearings for my other set of pedals so I don't have to swap between bikes.
It's kind of funny, there's days where walking absolutely stinks but I can go ride my pump track or go dj and my ankle feels fine...until I walk again :lol: A year or so ago I had to wear this big brace and got some funny looks at the skatepark with my board. Don't do much anymore besides dropping in and carving the bowls so I can sympathize with your friend.


----------



## BCPOWDR (May 13, 2007)

I have a fused ankle (1 year ago) on my road bike I am using Crank Bros. Candy pedals, small platform and not to bad on weight. I am able to get out pretty quickly with these (easiest on the down stoke on the fused ankle side when possible is the easilest). I got the road bike cleat adapter orderd from Crank Bros so I could still use road bike shoes.

On my Mtn bike I have gone to flats so I could bale if I needed to quicker. Still havent built up enough confidence to go back to clippless in the hills yet ( maybe never will) due to the 5 surgeries on the ankle last spring and summer, Flats seem to work preety good so I may not go back although I do miss the positive feel of being clipped in, I dont want to have another reoccurance of a broken ankle. The flats seem to chew up my carbon soles though so I may be looking for a different shoe to mtn bike in.


----------



## rockthrower (May 21, 2010)

Oh Dude, I know what you mean about the confidence to go back to clipless. I had my ankle fused twice. The second time was because my foot was caught in my clip. One of the best things I did though was to start wearing an  ankle Brace when I ride. It just gives me not only the physical support, but the confidence that I am not going to have to have it fused for a third time. Good luck


----------



## BCPOWDR (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I will check into a ankle brace. How would having the brace on prevent injury if your stuck in the clipps?


----------



## Hugor (Aug 27, 2008)

Crankbrothers pedals do allow you to unclip by turning the heel in or out. 
You also have the option of adjusting the amount of rotation before it releases.


----------

